# 1 Dx II - Very Bad News For Videographers.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 3, 2016)

Dear friends, i just found it in "Imaging-Resource.com":

"According to CIPA testing, when using the optical viewfinder, the 1DX II's battery should allow for between 1020-1210 or thereabouts (depending on the ambient temperature). Battery life drops dramatically though for Live View shooting, with approximately 240 shots per charge at 32°F (0°C) or 260 shots at 73°F (23°C)."

Around 250 shots with live-view on, means less than 5-10 minutes of movie making, using DPAF and the touch screen. Maybe i'm completely wrong but, as an engineer i thing that, a pair of Digic 6+ is an energy consumption monster duet and Canon shoots itself in the foot by this very limited battery life. I'm very close to pre-order the camera (although i'm afraid i'll become a guinea pig again; i changed three 7D Mk2 bodies in the first week of its release due to center point misfocusing and finally sent the damned thing to hell), still i got really frustrated by this fact!

One thing i'd also like to say is, from the sample pictures i've seen till now, i'm quite persuaded that the dynamic range is going to suck again. Too much black in the shadows and not even a word by the so called "independent" reviewers about the matter. I'm sure it sucks a lot!

That's all i have to say for now; be lucky, be healthy, be surrounded by those you love.

Yours
Yiannis A.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 3, 2016)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Dear friends, i just found it in "Imaging-Resource.com":
> 
> "According to CIPA testing, when using the optical viewfinder, the 1DX II's battery should allow for between 1020-1210 or thereabouts (depending on the ambient temperature). Battery life drops dramatically though for Live View shooting, with approximately 240 shots per charge at 32°F (0°C) or 260 shots at 73°F (23°C)."
> 
> ...


200 shots per charge, sounds like Sony mirrorless camera. 1200 shots to 200 shots per charge is quite a drop.
I do not think so Canon is that dumb.


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 3, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> 200 shots per charge, sounds like Sony mirrorless camera. 1200 shots to 200 shots per charge is quite a drop.
> I do not think so Canon is that dumb.


I really hope you're right my friend. It's gonna be really humiliating if it's true but, i see no reason not to believe it as the article mentions that they're official CIPA figures. On my 5D Mk3's CIPA numbers tend to become a thing of reality as long as i have live view on. Lets cross our fingers and wait but, i'm a little bit pessimistic as i do a lot of video...

All my best wishes
Yiannis


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2016)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > 200 shots per charge, sounds like Sony mirrorless camera. 1200 shots to 200 shots per charge is quite a drop.
> ...



I don't know where I read it (or watched) but they said that the 1dxii won't be capable of external recording in 4K. I don't know much about video, but I imagine that is also some bad news.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 3, 2016)

Good thing there is both an AC and DC adapter available to meet those longer shooting requirements. Physics are what physics are. How long did the 1DC last on the E4N?


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 3, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Good thing there is both an AC and DC adapter available to meet those longer shooting requirements. Physics are what physics are. How long did the 1DC last on the E4N?



Which are $650 more.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 3, 2016)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Around 250 shots with live-view on, means less than 5-10 minutes of movie making,



Total bs. If that Wh size battery drains in less than 10 minutes, it'd be blazing hot.

Not sure exactly on the Canon battery, but most batteries are rated to give sustaining current around 1.5-3C, meaning it's basically impossible to empty the battery in 10 minutes.

So I'm calling this bad lies, attempt to troll 1DX2 or something on those lines.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Yiannis A - Greece said:
> 
> 
> > Around 250 shots with live-view on, means less than 5-10 minutes of movie making,
> ...



No need to get excited, the OP does not know how the CIPA numbers are determined. Its not a issue.

CIPA does not take all the photos in 10 minutes, it spreads them out over time. Its the worst possible case and not real world. Virtually all photographers get far more photos per charge than CIPA numbers.

If you were to put the camera into live view and shoot 14 FPS, you would get thousands of shots on a charge, but if you turned on live view and took one shot every 30 seconds, for 10 shots, then turn the camera off, turn it on again and take another 10, and keep doing this , the battery would run down in 4 hours of shooting, or about 200 shots because the LCD uses lots of power. This is no different from any other camera.

Its all about the way the test is conducted. Read it here:

http://www.cipa.jp/std/std-sec_e.html#


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing there is both an AC and DC adapter available to meet those longer shooting requirements. Physics are what physics are. How long did the 1DC last on the E4N?
> ...



No the adapter is US$99. But of course does not help if you are nowhere near a power outlet.

I am looking forward to finding out how many minutes of 4K 50/50fps video can be taken on a fully charged battery though. 

IPB 1920x1080 25fps video eats through the LP-E4N battery like crazy.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing there is both an AC and DC adapter available to meet those longer shooting requirements. Physics are what physics are. How long did the 1DC last on the E4N?
> ...



The OP is probably mistaken. However, there is no reason why a man couldn't put together his own external battery power supply for $50-$100. Just get a battery, regulate the voltage to be what the spec is for that $650 adapter and voila. Plug it right into the spot the Canon adapter would hook up to. The camera will only draw the current it will draw. Regulate the voltage and everything is hunky dory.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> beardsquad said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...



Of course, but there is a need for a physical interface. What would you propose? A discarded battery?

Jack


----------



## petrosv (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > beardsquad said:
> ...


----------



## M_S (Feb 3, 2016)

I expected to see C-Log and clean HDMI out for all video-modes at least. The 1DX-II should make the 1DC obsolete. The new 1DC-II could have 8K video in the near future as its new feature.

Hope that they fix this via firmware. 

I also wished that they opted for an approach like Nikon did with the media-slots. 2x CFast would be a wise choice.


----------



## weixing (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > beardsquad said:
> ...


Hi,
There is an external power DC Coupler (DR-E19) for 1DX2, but you need to DIY a DC to DC converter if you need to use your own external battery pack.

Have a nice day.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CIPA does not take all the photos in 10 minutes, it spreads them out over time. Its the worst possible case and not real world. Virtually all photographers get far more photos per charge than CIPA numbers.



This. 

CIPA battery evaluations have to be the most misunderstood spec for digital cameras ... They give a number of shots, so too many people assume that 1 battery = X shots no matter what. But obviously it very much depends on how one uses the camera. 

A standard is useful to compare *across cameras* (i.e. using the camera in this specific way, camera A will give me more shots than camera B). 
But to predict how many shots I, or anyone else, will get out of a full charge on a given camera, it's perfectly useless. I don't use my cameras the CIPA way (and I doubt anyone does ...)


----------



## Besisika (Feb 3, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Yiannis A - Greece said:
> 
> 
> > Around 250 shots with live-view on, means less than 5-10 minutes of movie making,
> ...


Agree!
The OP doesn't even know the difference between live view shooting and movie making.
I have been using live view shooting with my current 1DX for the past two years and two batteries had last whole day. I admit that viewing the scene all the time in live view may drain more battery but not that much. Besides, you shoot a burst of 5 to 6 photos every time.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 3, 2016)

M_S said:


> I expected to see C-Log and clean HDMI out for all video-modes at least. The 1DX-II should make the 1DC obsolete. The new 1DC-II could have 8K video in the near future as its new feature.
> 
> Hope that they fix this via firmware.
> 
> I also wished that they opted for an approach like Nikon did with the media-slots. 2x CFast would be a wise choice.


Out of curiosity, what are you shooting that you would need a C-log and 4K out of HDMI from a DSLR? Just curious. 
I can think only of a concert shooter under crazy DJ lighting, but for that you would better go for a base ISO of 850 or 16000 and not 100. Why not go for a cinema EOS?
1DX is first and foremost a photography gear, having fusion photographer in mind, not a cinematographer.


----------



## M_S (Feb 3, 2016)

Besisika said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > I expected to see C-Log and clean HDMI out for all video-modes at least. The 1DX-II should make the 1DC obsolete. The new 1DC-II could have 8K video in the near future as its new feature.
> ...



No prob. I like to adjust the look to my liking. C-Log helps in that area in that it gives you a flat image which you can adjust later on. Since I don't want to buy several devices for diffrent tasks, and don't have the money to do so, I am more on the one device that helps to do it for me. Since my field is two folded (stills and video) I hoped to get it from this camera.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

weixing said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Yes. And for the financially strapped I suspect that the shell of an old 1D IV battery could provide the interface and probably hold the switching regulator within its structure. Then it's just a good gel cell battery to carry with a strap over your shoulder. Just might be worth it as DIY.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



If one doesn't already exist on the third party market the creation of such a product should be a good idea. Just build it so that it is universal in nature.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> beardsquad said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...



Its a little more complex than that, the camera communicates with batteries and adapters, so you need to include a way for your home brew unit to communicate.

Using the shell and electronics from a dead battery might be a good start. 

I think that someone could figure it out, however, just using the Canon external power supply plugged into a battery / inverter unit would work as well. I have a ton of old UPS units that I just replaced with one large new one. It costs $20 for a new battery for those old 1050va units, and with the low power requirement for a camera, they would run a long time.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > beardsquad said:
> ...



So the question would be, is the electronics that identifies authenticity part of the Canon adapter that plugs into the camera where the battery normally resides and also what is the form of communication, like is there an rf rx/tx. Each year I'm loosing touch with electronics a little more. Going dc- ac then ac-dc with Canon's $600 setup seems inefficient, bulky and costly but ....

Jack

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> So the question would be, is the electronics that identifies authenticity part of the Canon adapter that plugs into the camera where the battery normally resides and also what is the form of communication, like is there an rf rx/tx. Each year I'm loosing touch with electronics a little more. Going dc- ac then ac-dc with Canon's $600 setup seems inefficient, bulky and costly but ....
> 
> 
> Jack



What $600 setup?? The ACK-E4 AC adapter sells for $99. You may very well be able to plug in just the battery adapter to a battery of the right voltage(if the communication board is in that adapter), Cameras use li-on batteries that produce about 4.3 volts, so two in series will produce the right voltage, and they have the protection built in to the battery. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/497369-REG/Canon_1896B002_ACK_E4_AC_Adapter.html#!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography, a bit of miscommunication I think. My aim would be secondary larger battery for portable video operation and in this illustration I presume it would then require a dc to 60HZ sine converter on top of these pieces, presumably a 12v battery source. Second question in this would be whether that 1DX AC power source is up to the full needs of the 1DX II.

If it will power the 1DX II then for AC non-portable operation that seems a good deal. I'm not speaking with any authority here, just trying to move up the learning curve.

Jack


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 4, 2016)

Besisika said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Yiannis A - Greece said:
> ...


Dear Friends, i just got in the net after a hard day's work, just to see a couple of you talking about "total BS" and calling me "OP" of which the meaning i'm not aware of (i have a fairly good knowledge of English but just imagine yourselves trying to understand my Greek)! How can you speak for trolling and "BS" when i tell you that i'm somebody who already own two 5d Mk3s, being ready to preorder the 1Dx, looking for some friendly advice and trying to share my worries with you? I don't know what the word kindness means to you but, for my culture, listening to somebody's worries and replying in a civilized way is fundamental! At least in a Democracy!
Now, when it comes to CIPA measurements, it's spot on with my 5Ds, give or take a maximum of 10%, so, why shouldn't i believe them? I admit that enviromental conditions have much to do with it but, it's usually close for my type of shooting.

For the friend who wrote:"The OP doesn't even know the difference between live view shooting and movie making."
Excuse me my dear, probably i'm not the best user of English language but, i'm trying to say that, what i primarilly do when shooting movies is pull focus so, i'd drain the battery in minutes with "live view" or "touch screen" or no matter how you call it ON all the time! 
I'm ready to play "all in" if you're able to speak more than three Greek words without sounding like a broken robot; not to mention to try writing some...

Well, it seems to me that, signalling a possible trouble in a "to-do" purchase makes some people impolite to say the least.

Thank you all for giving advice for some possible solutions but, unfortunately 80% of my time i shoot out in the "wild" and be by a mains socket is out of question. I'll have to rely on batteries (probably 5-6 of them) but, in the end, i'm sure i'll preorder the power hungry thing. 

Good evening from Athens, all my best wishes and forgive me for being cocky to some of you.

Yours
Yiannis


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

All I can say is that most of us try to be polite but there are no CR police when it comes to insults or the like. The best thing is to develop a thick skin. Decent people are generally polite but we all can have off moments or inadvertently speak rudely. I personally try to double check what I've written to determine if it might be taken negatively but I don't get carried away with this.

Set a good example while cutting others some slack and ignoring the jerks that are few and far between. I think most of us have no issue with folk doing the best they can with English as a second language, so no problem there. Keep posting.

Still, CR is not for the faint at heart, especially not the tech threads! 

Jack


----------



## JBSF (Feb 4, 2016)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Hi Yiannis,

I don't have any information regarding battery life in the new 1DXii. Not to worry about manners here (well, we all worry about manners here, but you shouldn't in this case). Jack D. did not answer one of your concerns. OP only means "Original Poster"--the person who started the thread. It's not an insult.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 4, 2016)

If you bring such information here and when being told the information is incorrect, it's better not to take it personally. Another option is the get frustrated at most threads.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

Best advice is post to the bird forums. There you will find no controversy, just folk loving and sharing photos of the sweetest creatures. Peace on earth, good will towards man. 

Just glanced up at the thread title - had forgotten. Very Bad News For Videographers. Does anyone really believe that assertion?

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2016)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Yannis, OP does not mean anything bad. It refers to "Original Poster", in this case, you. Its sometimes used to distinguish between various posters.

So, my comment was saying that you were likely unaware as to how testing is done for liveview, and why it gives deceptive results. Video, on the other hand will be limited to a fairly accurate time, but different resolutions and frame rates will have different values. 4K video is very power hungry, which is why overheating is a big issue.


----------



## webb (Feb 4, 2016)

Besisika said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > I expected to see C-Log and clean HDMI out for all video-modes at least. The 1DX-II should make the 1DC obsolete. The new 1DC-II could have 8K video in the near future as its new feature.
> ...



1DX is first and foremost a photography gear, but not 1DX mark II, including 4k 60p video is a sign that DSLRs are not just for photographers anymore. It is indeed designed with cinematographer in mind . I see more video features than still features improvement from mark I. 
If the device serves another job, why not use it. Many people prefer a DSLR as it takes great stills and you don't need to lug around 2 cameras. 
C-log helps in a lot of situations with better DR and grading. And of course clean HDMI helps when we want record longer. And with Cinema EOS, the 4K version is more expensive, can't take stills , many places don't allow cinema cameras.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 4, 2016)

webb said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > M_S said:
> ...


OK.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 4, 2016)

My idea to estimate video recording time would be:

250 images live view time = 0.5 minutes x 250 images = roughly 2 hours of live view.

Live view activates a part of video mimics, divide it by two and you have 1 hour of video ... estimated!

digic processors aren't too power hungry because they consist of hard wired (or hardware programmed) components which aren't as flexible as a PC but do their specified tasks very fast @ low power consumption.

Another argument: Draining a 20 Wh battery in 10 minutes means (@ 70% efficiency) roughly 35 Watts of thermal power ... in a small package - as others stated: the battery would getting hot, and the rest of the 120 Watts power consumption (85 Watts) would heat up the camera. Holding a 100 W classic light bulb for 10 minutes would be the equivalent ...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 4, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> My idea to estimate video recording time would be:
> 
> 250 images live view time = 0.5 minutes x 250 images = roughly 2 hours of live view.
> 
> ...


LP-E19 is 2750mAh (I assume 11.1 V like the old batteries)

So battery capacity is 
2750 x 11.1 = 30.53 Wh

converting battery capacity to joules...
30.53 x 3.6 = 109.9 kJ

Now assuming you have a 1kg lump of magnesium... magnesium has a specific heat capacity of 1.04 kJ/kgK... 

109.9 / 1.04 = 105.7 K

So the amount of energy contained by a fully charged LP-E19, if applied directly as heat, would be sufficient to raise the temperature of 1kg of magnesium by about 106 degrees Celsius (190 degrees Fahrenheit) If such energy dissipation occurs in a short space of time (i.e. with no opportunity to dissipate to the environment) it would likely not be safe for a hand-held device.


----------



## LDS (Feb 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes. And for the financially strapped



A financially strapped one with a $6000 camera (and its expensive lenses for 4K shooting)? 



Jack Douglas said:


> Just might be worth it as DIY.



And risking a $6000 camera with a DIY adapter - especially if you're not fully aware of what you're doing, and with the skills and materials to do it properly? The best way to brick an electronic device is to feed the wrong power.

Moreover to take professional 4K video one would need far more than just an external power source - and I wonder how many would shoot continuosly without time to change battery - especially the "cash strapped ones"...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

LDS said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. And for the financially strapped
> ...



Tend to think you are right!  NO, you are right!! It's hard when all you've done you whole life is scheme how to create that which you can't realistically afford and then in younger years actually done it consistently, like physically constructing one's own home from one's own design and blah blah blah (I am/was an electronics engineer so I've done my share of that stuff too). Kill yourself all your life and then feel guilty about spending what's there at the end.

For me the money is actually there but other people and other items should not get the squeeze because I have GAS. After all I still have good glass and a functioning 6D and am not that disadvantaged by my gear, for sure. I'll get it in due course. And, I'm happy for those who'll have it right away. Good luck in your case. 

Jack


----------

